# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " غسان "  ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## ابو نعيم

*اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في اجاباتي خلال جلوسي على الكرسي وكنت خفيف الظل 
اسمحو لي ان اختار عضو جديد يجلس على كرسي الاعتراف 
هذا العضو هو الرياضي الاول للمنتدى غسان تفضل بالجلوس 
   
*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في اجاباتي خلال جلوسي على الكرسي وكنت خفيف الظل 
> اسمحو لي ان اختار عضو جديد يجلس على كرسي الاعتراف 
> هذا العضو هو الرياضي الاول للمنتدى غسان تفضل بالجلوس 
>    
> *


غسان على كرسي الاعتراف يا مرحبا يا مرحبا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> غسان على كرسي الاعتراف يا مرحبا يا مرحبا


غسان الله يعينك على العالي عالي

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا بالغالي غسان
ونتمى ان يكون يعرف راح يجاوب الاسئلة الي راح نسئله اياهن 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

اهلا وسهلا بضيفا العزيز غسان على كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> وين يا معاذ خلصني من عالي



اترحم على حالك يا عالي لما اشوفك المرة الجاية  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

سؤال إلى غسان::

شو هو هدفك بالحياة على المدى القريب وعلى المدى البعيد؟؟


ومشكور

----------


## غسان

مشكور ابو نعيم على اختيارك .. اتمنى ان اكون ضيف خفيف الظل على الكرسي ... بانتظار اسئلة الجميع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

غسان من انت ؟
وما هي طموحاتك في الحياة ؟
من قدوتك ؟
وما هو الشعار الذي ترفعه دائما ؟

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

بعد بطاقتك الشخصيه جاوب  :SnipeR (30):  

لماذا اخترت المنتدى هذا وكيف تعرفت عليه؟

من الاعضاء قريب الى قلبك بحكم الصداقه؟

عضو (عضوة!) اخرجك عن طورك(اذكره بالاسم)

قالوا لك ان الحصن سيغلق لا سمح الله ؟ما موقفك؟

عندما يكون الحب ضميراً متصلاً و القلب ضميراً منفصلاً حينها يكون القدر ضميراً مستتراً ( فـ اين يكمن الذكاء هنا )؟؟؟

من هم اكتر المطربين تحبهم؟

----------


## العالي عالي

انا كنت بدي اسأل لكن شايف الاعضاء مش مقصرين مع غسان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

غسان ...

الليلة ، ساقوم بادراج اسئلتي يا صديقي ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

> غسان ...
> 
> الليلة ، ساقوم بادراج اسئلتي يا صديقي ...


الله يكون بعون غسان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> غسان من انت ؟
> وما هي طموحاتك في الحياة ؟
> من قدوتك ؟
> وما هو الشعار الذي ترفعه دائما ؟


 
غسان القضاه 
سنة اولى هندسة كهرباء ( الحجاوي) 
مواليد 14/9/89 

طموحي في الحياة  ماجستير هندسة واشتغل ضمن تخصصي ووو واستطيع ان اترك بصمة في الميادين التي احبها ... واهم شيء ان اكون انا 

القدوة بالنسبة لي ليست شخصية بعينها وانما مجموعة صفات في عدة شخصيات  وقد تكون في اخوتي 

الشعار  TO BE OR NOT TO BE 

مشكورة مها على الاسئلة

----------


## العالي عالي

غسان  بسأل يخلص جميع الاعضاء اسئلتهم راح ابلش انا 

انتظرني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## adel maayah

لو متزوج اين تحب ان تسكن؟ ولو انك ساكن مكان ما بتحب مين يتحب تتزوج؟ وكمان سؤال يا عسل ايش شغلة النحل؟

----------


## غسان

> بعد بطاقتك الشخصيه جاوب  
> 
> لماذا اخترت المنتدى هذا وكيف تعرفت عليه؟
> تعرفت على المنتدى عن طريق حسان  واخترته لاقتناعي به كمنتدىمن الاعضاء قريب الى قلبك بحكم الصداقه؟
> حسان ... واكيد كثير من الاعضاء مثل العالي ومعاذ ونادر  ولكن للاسف لا اعرفهم معرفة شخصيةعضو (عضوة!) اخرجك عن طورك(اذكره بالاسم)
> عاشقة نجوى كرم قالوا لك ان الحصن سيغلق لا سمح الله ؟ما موقفك؟
> لا سمح الله ... اكيد رح ازعل كثير واعمل المستحيل لارجاعه  فالمنتدى اصبح جزء من حياتي اليوميةعندما يكون الحب ضميراً متصلاً و القلب ضميراً منفصلاً حينها يكون القدر ضميراً مستتراً ( فـ اين يكمن الذكاء هنا )؟؟؟
> 
> الذكاء هنا أن نعترف أن هذه هي ضريبه الحب التي سيدفعها الجميع حتماً والمسأله فقط مسأله وقت من هم اكتر المطربين تحبهم؟


عاصي الحلاني واليسا 
مشكورة لمسة شقاوة على اسئلتك

----------


## غسان

> سؤال إلى غسان::
> 
> شو هو هدفك بالحياة على المدى القريب وعلى المدى البعيد؟؟
> 
> 
> ومشكور


على المدى القريب اكيد التخرج 
وعلى المدى البعيد اكثر من  هدف وافضل الاحتفاظ  بها لنفسي حتى احققها

----------


## زينة

مرحبا غسان

1- من اكتر عضو بتحبه في المنتدى اختار شخص واحد فقط؟
2- انعزمت على عشاء مين بتختار من الاعضاء البنات يتعشى معك؟
3- هل انت راضِ على المنتدى وما هي السلبيات والايجابيات فيه؟
اخر سؤال
ليه لما اكون بالعضو المحبوب بتشطب اسمي  :Eh S(2):   :Db465236ff:  

لي عودة  :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

> مرحبا غسان
> 
> 1- من اكتر عضو بتحبه في المنتدى اختار شخص واحد فقط؟
> من الشباب معاذ ومن الصبايا حلا2- انعزمت على عشاء مين بتختار من الاعضاء البنات يتعشى معك؟
> حلا  اذا بتقبل3- هل انت راضِ على المنتدى وما هي السلبيات والايجابيات فيه؟
> اكيد راضي على  المنتدى ... الايجابيات كثيرة جداً اهمها نخبة الاعضاء الموجودين
> اما السلبيات قليلة منها عدم الاهتمام ببعض المنتديات والمواضيع المهمةاخر سؤال
> ليه لما اكون بالعضو المحبوب بتشطب اسمي   
> شطبته مره وحدة لضرورة شطب اسم ليس الا .. بوعدك ما رح اشطبه ابداً لي عودة


مشكورة زينة على الاسئلة

----------


## زينة

> مشكورة زينة على الاسئلة




شكرا على ردك بس انت شطبت اسمي اكتر من مرة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

هالعبارت لمين بتهديها

أنـا البحر وأنت الموج وسطه .. مهما علا موجكـ فمردك للبحر راجع ؟


>> لا أرى في مرايا ذاتي إلا وجهكـ الحاني .. !!


"أنا لا ألوم الزمان ولا الدنيا ولا الظروف على مافعلت
ولكني ألوم نفسي ودائما أصارع أمواجها
أملا في أن تهدأ فلا تؤذي الناس
بأمواجها المندفعة والمتسرعة"



وهذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاء منتدانا ..؟!!

1- الله يخليك لنا :


2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك :


3 - أنـــت فنـان :

4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك :


5 - آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني :


6 - تفاجئني دائما :


7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك :

8 - أحبـك في الله :


9 - يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك :


10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة :


11 - دمت لنا مبدعاً :


12 - أيها الحاضر الغائب :


13 - تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه :


14 - معرفتك تزيدني فخرا :
__________________

----------


## معاذ القرعان

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1- هل انت تفعل ماتقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

2- اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟

3- ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟

4- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟

5- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

6- من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

7- لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

8- ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحة ؟

9- من يسكن قلبك؟

10- هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟

11- هل تدخل الشات ؟

12- هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

13- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

14- (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العبارة لنفسك , فماذا تقصد بها ؟

15- (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟

16- متى اخر مره بكيت؟

17- اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟

19- هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟

20- بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

21- اغمض عينيك دقيقة لو سمحت , ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟

22- هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟

23- ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعية أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟

24- هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب ؟


25- هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقة بين الرجل والمرأة ؟


26- هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية ؟
27- هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

28- من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

29- اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربية فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

30- هل تكره شخص بشدة في حياتك ؟

31- ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

32- هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟


33- ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعة في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

34- اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟

35- حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟


36- عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

37- ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟


38- ماهو اول ماستفعله اذا ربحت ملايين او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين؟

39- هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

----------


## بدون تعليق

:7anoon:  يا حرام يا غسان :7anoon:

----------


## N_tarawneh

* غسان ...*

 أيها الرائع ، عهدنا فيك الأدب والأخلاق والطيبة ، والتي هي بمثابة صفة موروثة بأبناء سليم القضاة ، والتي توسمتها بأخيك الأخ والصديق حسان مُنذ سنين ... :SnipeR (62):  

إليك ما يلي :- 

1- أين يجد غسان نفسه داخل نطاق الأسرة الكريمة ، وخصوصا ً بين الحاج سليم والحاجة الوالدة ...؟؟؟

2- ما هي مدى العلاقة التي تربطك بأخيك حسان ...؟؟؟

3- غسان ، نعلم بأنك طموح وذو علم وثقافة ، هل يطمح غسان بأن ينال درجات علمية متقدمة إسوة باشقائه ...؟؟؟

4- هل للحب في قلب غسان مساحة مضئة أم معتمه ، وهل لديك القدرة بأن تمنح المرأة ما تريد ...؟؟؟

5- المرأة ، هذا السرّ الغامض والذي عجزت جميع الفلسفات المنطقية واللامنطقية عن الوقوف على أطراف ماهيته ، هل لغسان أن يتحدث لنا عن ماهية تلك المرأة وفقا ً لمنطوقه وفلسفته ...؟؟؟

6- بشكل مختصر ومفيد هل لغسان أن يبين لنا ما يلي :- 

- الحب :- 

- الصدق :- 

- الصداقة :- 

- الوفاء :- 

- الكره :- 

- الأمانة :-

- التعاون :-

- النجاح :-


7- هلّ نستطيع معرفة شعور غسان وبشكل مختصر ماذا تعني له المصور المرفقه ...























لي عوده في حالة إنْ اردت ذلك ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حلم حياتي

*بصراحه الله يعينك يا غسان على كم الاسئلة الي بتستناك
انا ما رح اسأل وبانتظار قراءة اجوبتك عن قريب*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مستر غسان شو برأيك الي رح يخلّص العرب من نزوله الى القاع اللانهائي؟

شو رأيك بحسان كأخ وكشاعر وكمدير منتدى؟

----------


## غسان

> هالعبارت لمين بتهديها
> 
> أنـا البحر وأنت الموج وسطه .. مهما علا موجكـ فمردك للبحر راجع ؟
> لشخص بعينه>> لا أرى في مرايا ذاتي إلا وجهكـ الحاني .. !!
> امي"أنا لا ألوم الزمان ولا الدنيا ولا الظروف على مافعلت
> ولكني ألوم نفسي ودائما أصارع أمواجها
> أملا في أن تهدأ فلا تؤذي الناس
> بأمواجها المندفعة والمتسرعة"
> للقدر نفسهوهذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاء منتدانا ..؟!!
> ...


مشكور محمد على الاسئلة

----------


## غسان

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1- هل انت تفعل ماتقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> اكيد 2- اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟
> لنفسي3- ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟
> اين الحب في ذلك4- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟
> محاولات مستمرة للنهوض والتقدم وترك بصمة5- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟
> على نفسي6- من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
> بس  امي 7- لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
> ...


مشكووووور معاذ

----------


## غسان

> * غسان ...*
> 
>  أيها الرائع ، عهدنا فيك الأدب والأخلاق والطيبة ، والتي هي بمثابة صفة موروثة بأبناء سليم القضاة ، والتي توسمتها بأخيك الأخ والصديق حسان مُنذ سنين ... 
> 
> مشكور على هذا الاطراءإليك ما يلي :- 
> 
> 1- أين يجد غسان نفسه داخل نطاق الأسرة الكريمة ، وخصوصا ً بين الحاج سليم والحاجة الوالدة ...؟؟؟
> غسان الابن الاصغر في هذه العائلة ... يسعى دائما ان يسير على خطى والديه واخوته وتحقيق المطلوب منه ... بالمقابل يسعى ايضاً ان تكون له شخصيته المميزة  التي تجعل منه غسان 
> 2- ما هي مدى العلاقة التي تربطك بأخيك حسان ...؟؟؟
> ...


مشكووور نادر  ... بانتظار عودتك

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أبو الغساسين ...

لي عوده إن شاء الله ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

غسان شو رايك في الشعر ؟
وشو رايك بالرسم؟
وين بتشوف حالك بينهم ؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

غسان ... 

السؤال الاول:اقرأ اسم كل عضو مكتوب تحت و احكي شو بتحب توجهله كلمه..

1- العالي
2- ايمن
3- نادر
4- محمد
5- مها
6-عمار
7-معاذ
8- غسان
9- الاداره حسان
 السؤال الثاني

1-بتلبس نظارات؟
2- اي شكل هندسي بتحب؟
3- شو اكثر اكله بتحبها؟
4- بصير فيه مناقره بينك وبين حسان؟
5- جربت الحب؟

----------


## غسان

> *بصراحه الله يعينك يا غسان على كم الاسئلة الي بتستناك
> انا ما رح اسأل وبانتظار قراءة اجوبتك عن قريب*


مشكورة حلم حياتي على الاهتمام ...

----------


## غسان

> مستر غسان شو برأيك الي رح يخلّص العرب من نزوله الى القاع اللانهائي؟
> 
> سؤال كبير جداً اجابته بالصفحات ... الا انه اهم اسباب الوضع العربي الحالي هو التبعية واللي رح يخلصهم منه معجزة من الله تعالى فقط ....  لانه العرب نفسهم بدهم الوضع يظل على ما هو عليه 
> 
> شو رأيك بحسان كأخ وكشاعر وكمدير منتدى؟


حسان  
كمدير للمنتدى ناجح جداً والدليل تطور المنتدى يوم ورا يوم 
كشاعر هو شخص موهوب جداً يمتلك جميع  مواصفات الشاعر الحقيقي .. 
كأخ .. خليها بيني وبينه 


مشكور عبدالله على اسئلتك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

غسان يا صديقي انا انتظر من البداية حتى يأتي دوري 
لكن على ما يبدو انه اللي بصف عالطابور بتروح عليه 
مشان هيك بدي اطحش مع هالطاحشين 
لنبدأ : 

1 برأيك ايهما انبل و اسما الضحك ام البكاء ؟ و لماذا ؟ 

2 ما رأيك بلانتحار؟ ( من ناحية الدين حرام طبعا ) لكن هي يمكن ان تعذر شخص اقدم على الانتحار ؟ 

3 لو خيرت بين الطفولة و الشباب ايهما تختار ؟ 

4 عندما تقبل على منظر واسع جدا ماذا يلفت نظرك للوهله الاولى المناظر القريبه ان البعيده ؟ 

5 ايهما تحب اكثر الصيف ام الشتاء ؟ ولماذا 

6 ماذا يعني لك الليل ؟ 

7 هل حصل و ان كذبت على نفسك ؟ 

8 ما هو رأيك بمقولة ديكارت ( انا اشك ، انا افكر ، اذا انا موجود )؟ و هل يمكن ان يكون الشك و سيلة للوصول الى الحقيقة ؟ 

9 " الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة " برأيك هل يمكن ان تكون هذه المقولة خاطئة في ظرف ما ؟ 

10 هل كنت صادقا في الاجابه على الاسئلة ؟ ( ارجو الصدق في هذا السؤال بالتحديد ) 


و شكرا للاجوبة سلف

----------


## غسان

> غسان شو رايك في الشعر ؟
> وشو رايك بالرسم؟
> وين بتشوف حالك بينهم ؟


[align=center]الشعر والرسم ... شيئان جميلان فأنا استمتع بقرأة الشعر خاصة الحر وكذلك استمتع عندما اشاهد لوحة جميلة ..اما على الصعيد الشخصي انا لا اكتب الشعر ولا امارس الرسم . ولم افكر في ذلك ... مشكورة مها[/align]

----------


## غسان

> غسان ... 
> 
> السؤال الاول:اقرأ اسم كل عضو مكتوب تحت و احكي شو بتحب توجهله كلمه..
> 
> 1- العالي
> [align=center]وين صارلك كم يوم مش مبين
>  [/align]2- 
> ايمن
> [align=center]  على  راسي احلى شب بالمنتدى[/align]
> ...


[align=center]مشكووور عمار[/align]

----------


## احساس المطر

غسان  :Smile: 

مين افضل لاعب كرة قدم بنظرك ؟

شو هيه الرياضه يالي بتابعها غير كرة القدم ؟

مين افضل حارس مرمى ؟

افضل لاعب ايطالي ؟

محليا مين افضل فريق اردني ..وافضل لاعب ؟؟

شو عندك اقتراحات لتطوير المنتدى ؟

لو كنت المدير العام شو التغيرات يالي رح تعملها ؟

ولسا فيه كمان اسئله  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

غسان بكل صراحه استمتعت وانا اقرأ اجاباتك واستمع لصوت عبدالحليم

وبصراحه حسيت في تشابه بين شخصيتي وشخصيتك!

----------


## غسان

> غسان بكل صراحه استمتعت وانا اقرأ اجاباتك واستمع لصوت عبدالحليم
> 
> وبصراحه حسيت في تشابه بين شخصيتي وشخصيتك!


مشكوووووووور عبدالله على اهتمامك ... والتقارب في وجهات النظر  بيني وبينك ... ونيل اجاباتي اعجابك .... لشيء  يسعدني كثيراً   ... مشكور عبدالله  ....

----------


## ayman

دوري اسأل  


اخ غسان  

هلا لو قلنا  انك مروح من الجامعة راكب بالباص وما معك الا عشرين قرش عشر ة من الجامعة للمجمع وعشر من المجمع للبيت  وانت راكب باخر الباص  وعلشان حظك الحلو ركبت حبيبتك بنفس الباص بس ما شافتك ولو شافتك راح تحكيلك تعال اقعد جنبي

هلا انت شو راح تعمل 

1- تورجيها حالك وتقعد معها وتدفع كل الي معك وتروح مشي على البيت .(( انت تعبان ))

2- تخبي وجهك علشان ما تشوفك .
3- حلول اخرى (( احكيها ))

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله يا ايمن احنا صار فينا زي اللي حط معاملته بدائره حكوميه 

صارلي سنتيت حاط اسئلتي !!  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> غسان يا صديقي انا انتظر من البداية حتى يأتي دوري 
> لكن على ما يبدو انه اللي بصف عالطابور بتروح عليه 
> مشان هيك بدي اطحش مع هالطاحشين 
> لنبدأ : 
> 
> 1 برأيك ايهما انبل و اسما الضحك ام البكاء ؟ و لماذا ؟ 
> بالتأكيد البكاء انبل ... لان الضحك قد يأت لأي سبب  .. اما البكاء فلا يأت الا ومعه غصة وألم  نتجا عن معاناة حقيقية او فرح وسعادة نتجا عن نجاح حقيقي ..
> .2 ما رأيك بلانتحار؟ ( من ناحية الدين حرام طبعا ) لكن هي يمكن ان تعذر شخص اقدم على الانتحار ؟ 
> قد اقدر ظروفه واحزن عليه  .. لكن لا ابرر له فعلته
> ...


 بل الشكر لك على هذه الاسئلة الرائعة ...

----------


## غسان

> غسان 
> 
> مين افضل لاعب كرة قدم بنظرك ؟
> زيدانشو هيه الرياضه يالي بتابعها غير كرة القدم ؟
> تنس وسلة  مين افضل حارس مرمى ؟
> اكيد جالويجي بوفونافضل لاعب ايطالي ؟
> حالياً بوفون ... ولكن بتاريخ الكرة الايطالية  روبيرتو باجيو   ودينزوف 
> محليا مين افضل فريق اردني ..وافضل لاعب ؟؟
> الفيصلي ... افضل لاعب عامر شفيع بس لولا ....
> ...


 
مشكووورة حلا ..  بانتظار عودتك .... بس بعدي عن الرياضة المره الجاي :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

*غسان حبيبي 
ان بعرف انك زهقت كتييييييييييير من هالاسئله الكتير بس انا ما بدي اسالك الا سؤال واحد بس 
على فرض انك انت طالب توجيهي وكان امنيتك انك تسافر خارج الاردن حتى انك تكمل دراستك وعلى فرض انهاا اجت النتائج وجبت معدل بسمحلك  تدرس بالاردن طب وولي امرك عرض عليك انت تدرس بالاردن وبأحسن الجامعات ومعك سياره ومصروفك على قد ما بدك وكل يوم لبسه شكل وكمان التخصص اللي بدك اياه .......... انت شو بتختااااااااااار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: *
مع كل امنياتي لك بالتوفيق والتقدم والنجاح يا اخ غسان*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بل الشكر لك على هذه الاسئلة الرائعة ...


شكرا لك 

و قد لمست ما يكفي للحكم بصدق اجوبتك و قد استمتعت بها واراها تنم عن فكر يعني الحياة جيدا

----------


## حلم حياتي

*الله يزيد عليك هالمحبة يا غسان
الكل بده يسأل ومو ملحقين دور
والله يعينك 
وان شاء الله موفق*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعين اللي بده يقعد على الكرسي

بخوف هالكرسي

----------


## حلم حياتي

> الله يعين اللي بده يقعد على الكرسي
> 
> بخوف هالكرسي


*انشالله الدور الجاي عليك معاذ
خلينا نعرفك اكتر*

----------


## zain

هاي كيفك اول شي يعطيك العافية وما قصرت وفعلا انك قدوة لشاب الاردني الطموح صاحب الهدف الذي لا يقهره شي ويقف في وجه المستحيل 
سؤالي الى الك كتير بسيط 
ممكن اعرف ما هي مواصفات التي الهمتك في كتابة ابيات الشعر الرائعة وما موقفك من الحب!!!

----------


## آلجوري

> هاي كيفك اول شي يعطيك العافية وما قصرت وفعلا انك قدوة لشاب الاردني الطموح صاحب الهدف الذي لا يقهره شي ويقف في وجه المستحيل 
> سؤالي الى الك كتير بسيط 
> ممكن اعرف ما هي مواصفات التي الهمتك في كتابة ابيات الشعر الرائعة وما موقفك من الحب!!!


* زين يا زين هاد غسان مو حسان أخوه*

----------


## zain

> * زين يا زين هاد غسان مو حسان أخوه*


مو مشكلة خليه هو يسأله لانه حابه اعرف جوابه بعدين هم اخوان ما غربنا وطلعنا لبره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

*لو حصلت مشكلة بين اثنين من اصحابك يا غسان و

حكالك الاول : اذا بدك تضل مع صاحبك اللي تشاجر معاه ضلك عنده وما بدو يشوفك

والثاني: مو فارقه معاه اذا بدك تزعل من الاول ولا لأ او تزعل منو .

فشو بتختار تعمل مثل هيك حالات وهل ممكن يكون عندك حل للمشكلة ؟

وسؤال آخر حصلت معك مثل هيك مشاكل؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شباب طيب مين برأيكم بدة يقعد على الكرسي 

شو رأيكم نوخذ اكثر الناس مشاركة 

تنازلي

اوكي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

غسان انتا من اي جامعه 

وكيف بتحب يكون صديقك

ومين اكثر الاعضاء بتحب تكون صديقة 

وهل انت من الشباب الطموحين والطيبين

وهل تقبل صداقتي

وهل تقبل المشاركة في منتدى نحبك يا اردن

----------


## غسان

> دوري اسأل  
> 
> 
> اخ غسان  
> 
> هلا لو قلنا  انك مروح من الجامعة راكب بالباص وما معك الا عشرين قرش عشر ة من الجامعة للمجمع وعشر من المجمع للبيت  وانت راكب باخر الباص  وعلشان حظك الحلو ركبت حبيبتك بنفس الباص بس ما شافتك ولو شافتك راح تحكيلك تعال اقعد جنبي
> 
> هلا انت شو راح تعمل 
> 
> ...


مشكور ايمن  
  ما ظل باص بالاردن كلها اجرته 10 قروش ... اقل شي 20 قرش ... شكلك من زمان مش جاي على الاردن 

  المهم  ... اكيد رح ادفع عنها اجرتها ولما اوصل المجمع بحكي مع حسان وبخليه يجي يجيبني ...  
مشكور ايمن مرة ثانية

----------


## غسان

> *غسان حبيبي 
> ان بعرف انك زهقت كتييييييييييير من هالاسئله الكتير بس انا ما بدي اسالك الا سؤال واحد بس 
> على فرض انك انت طالب توجيهي وكان امنيتك انك تسافر خارج الاردن حتى انك تكمل دراستك وعلى فرض انهاا اجت النتائج وجبت معدل بسمحلك  تدرس بالاردن طب وولي امرك عرض عليك انت تدرس بالاردن وبأحسن الجامعات ومعك سياره ومصروفك على قد ما بدك وكل يوم لبسه شكل وكمان التخصص اللي بدك اياه .......... انت شو بتختااااااااااار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *
> مع كل امنياتي لك بالتوفيق والتقدم والنجاح يا اخ غسان*


مشكوووور ايهم ... شوف اذا كان السفر بالنسبة الي احد احلامي وكانت ظروف السفر  جيدة والتخصص الي رح ادرسه بناسبني  اكيد رح ادافع عن حلمي واختار السفر .. اما اذا كانت ظروف الدراسة برى مش مساعدة .. بدرس بالاردن ولما اتخرج  بعمل على تحقيق حلمي وبسافر برى  ...

----------


## غسان

الشباب والصبايا الي لسى عندهم اسئلة وحابين يطرحوها علي  رح اترك مجال الهم  لحد يوم الخميس ... 

ويوم الخميس ان شاء الله رح اعلن اسم العضو الي رح يجلس  على الكرسي بعدي  ... 

مشكورين جميعاً

----------


## حلم حياتي

> الشباب والصبايا الي لسى عندهم اسئلة وحابين يطرحوها علي  رح اترك مجال الهم  لحد يوم الخميس ... 
> 
> ويوم الخميس ان شاء الله رح اعلن اسم العضو الي رح يجلس  على الكرسي بعدي  ... 
> 
> مشكورين جميعاً


*مشكور غسان على اجوبتك الحلوة الخفيفة
 وبنفس الوقت خلتنا نتعرف عليك اكتر 
وان شاء الله يتمنالك كل شي حلو وخير 
وطبعا الي وللجميع*

----------


## آلجوري

> الشباب والصبايا الي لسى عندهم اسئلة وحابين يطرحوها علي  رح اترك مجال الهم  لحد يوم الخميس ... 
> 
> ويوم الخميس ان شاء الله رح اعلن اسم العضو الي رح يجلس  على الكرسي بعدي  ... 
> 
> مشكورين جميعاً


*يعطيك العافية غسان اجاباتك كانت حلوة بكفي إنو اسمك غسان  
عازة علي روحتك
إلي بسمعني بيحكي بتودع *

----------


## غسان

> هاي كيفك اول شي يعطيك العافية وما قصرت وفعلا انك قدوة لشاب الاردني الطموح صاحب الهدف الذي لا يقهره شي ويقف في وجه المستحيل 
> سؤالي الى الك كتير بسيط 
> ممكن اعرف ما هي مواصفات التي الهمتك في كتابة ابيات الشعر الرائعة وما موقفك من الحب!!!


مشكورة زين على الاطراء .... سواء كان لي ام لحسان .... بالنسبة لسؤالك بتقدري تتصفحي الصفحات الاولى من كرسي الاعتراف .... ورح تلاقي الجواب ... مشكوره مرة اخرى

----------


## غسان

> *لو حصلت مشكلة بين اثنين من اصحابك يا غسان و
> 
> حكالك الاول : اذا بدك تضل مع صاحبك اللي تشاجر معاه ضلك عنده وما بدو يشوفك
> 
> والثاني: مو فارقه معاه اذا بدك تزعل من الاول ولا لأ او تزعل منو .
> 
> فشو بتختار تعمل مثل هيك حالات وهل ممكن يكون عندك حل للمشكلة ؟
> 
> وسؤال آخر حصلت معك مثل هيك مشاكل؟*


مشكور ضياء ... انته من الناس الي بيعرفوني منيح وبتعرف كيف بفكر ... شوف الصداقة عندي درجات واكيد بهمني بالدرجة الاولى صاحبي اللزم .... واكيد رح اوقف معاه حتى لو كان الحق عليه ... وهاذ ما بيمنع اني انصحه واوعيه ...  بتهمني علاقتي بالشخص الاخر .. وبحاول احافظ عليها طالما انها ما رح تاثر على علاقتي بصاحبي ...  و رح احاول اصلح بين الطرفين  قدر المستطاع ... اما بالنسبة اني ما احكي مع س من الناس من اجل ص من الناس  هاي انا  بقدرها .... واذا بدي اترك واحد فيهم  فالمبادرة بتكوني مني انا من دون ما يطلب احد الطرفين   حسب طبيعة الموقف ... الموقف المذكور ما صار معي شخصياً الا انه كان موضوع نقاش بيني وبين كم واحد من صحابي اللي همه امجد وهشام ولؤي والي انته بتعرفهم  وكان رأيي بالموضوع ما ذكرت

----------


## غسان

> غسان انتا من اي جامعه 
> انا يا صديقي  بدرس بجامعة اليرموك 
> وكيف بتحب يكون صديقك
>  بحبه يكون صديق بمعنى الكلمة 
> ومين اكثر الاعضاء بتحب تكون صديقة 
>  كثيييير وهمه اصدقائي فعلاً 
> وهل انت من الشباب الطموحين والطيبين
> اتمنى ذلك 
> وهل تقبل صداقتي
> اكييييييد .... هاذ الشي بشرفني وهل تقبل المشاركة في منتدى نحبك يا اردن


كمان اكييييد ... وان شاء الله رح تشوف اسمي موجود دائماً بمنتدى نحبك يا اردن 


مشكور معاذ

----------


## غسان

> *مشكور غسان على اجوبتك الحلوة الخفيفة
>  وبنفس الوقت خلتنا نتعرف عليك اكتر 
> وان شاء الله يتمنالك كل شي حلو وخير 
> وطبعا الي وللجميع*


مشكورة حلم حياتي على المرور والمتابعة ....

----------


## غسان

> *يعطيك العافية غسان اجاباتك كانت حلوة بكفي إنو اسمك غسان  
> عازة علي روحتك
> إلي بسمعني بيحكي بتودع *


مشكورة ايااات ....   وان شاء الله دايما كلنا بنظل موجودين مع بعض بالمنتدى

----------


## غسان

شكرا للجميع ..كل من سأل ..أو مر .. أو تابع ..وأنا استمتعت بالاجابه على اسئلتكم 

وبتمنى اني كنت ضيف خفيف الظل على الجميع .. 

تحياتي للجميع

غسان القضاة

----------

